# The fruitjar wednesday nighter



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

The fruit jar wednesday nighter will be at north res this coming weds. at state mill road.were fishing from 5-9 must be in line with your fish by 9 p.m. and a working aerated livewell we would enjoy having some old and new faces come out and enjoy in the fellowship . this is a working mans tourney set up for a fun break in the middle of the week but still competitive. we still have a off limits from midnight monday before each tourney please tell a friend and help us get more fisherman involved ..Thx.Tom / John ..


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tom ill be their possibly have a few other boats showing up with me. We should be rolling in at 430


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey are Tom and John... father and son?


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

bassinkrazy said:


> The fruit jar wednesday nighter will be at north res this coming weds. at state mill road.were fishing from 5-9 must be in line with your fish by 9 p.m. and a working aerated livewell we would enjoy having some old and new faces come out and enjoy in the fellowship . this is a working mans tourney set up for a fun break in the middle of the week but still competitive. we still have a off limits from midnight monday before each tourney please tell a friend and help us get more fisherman involved ..Thx.Tom / John ..


Thank you to everyone that showed up last night was a pretty rough eve of fishing but a great night of meeting new friends and seeing some old onesonly took 4 fish at 6.21 to win and BB was just under 3 pounds we look forward to seeing everyone again and hopefully more fishermen and women at nimi this week ( may 18) n main st from 5to 9 p.m. we had alot of fun and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves .. remember off limits every monday at midnight before every tourney... Thanks again ..Tom /John


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

Thank you to everyone that came out last night it was alot of fun . congrats to Scott and Jerry on there win with a total of 12.93 lbs and a 3.88 BB kicker. And a nod to Eric and Josh with a 10.50 sack wtg guys .We will look forward to seeing everyone at North Res, on state mill rd this coming Wednesday may 25 dont forget to tell a friend ....And a Special Thanks to OGF for the Forum to make fishermen aware of our tourneys.............Thanks Tom and John


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

going to try and make it our this Wednesday. How much is it for a first time team?


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> going to try and make it our this Wednesday. How much is it for a first time team?


same for all john


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

johnboy111711 said:


> going to try and make it our this Wednesday. How much is it for a first time team?


Hope to see everyone at north this week just a reminder OFF limits from midnight every monday before the tourney stay blessed everyone


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Is it still a $60 entry fee per person?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

No Johnny only $20 per boat, but what you tell your partner is your own business!-LOL


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

Buzzking said:


> No Johnny only $20 per boat, but what you tell your partner is your own business!-LOL


LOL Hope to see ya out there tonight 5-9 stay blessed buddy


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

bassinkrazy said:


> LOL Hope to see ya out there tonight 5-9 stay blessed buddy


Tomorrow right?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

He was trying to catch me during that off limit's period!


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

Big Thanks to all who came out and fished 14 boats made it out WTG! to Johnboy and Big Ryan on there win with 10 plus pounds and a 4.46 kicker and 2nd place to Darryl and eric with there 9.45 lb bag and a 3.36 kicker good job everyone was tough fishin for sure but GREAT Fellowship we were glad to see husband and wife teams make it out and hope to see everyone at NIMI next week S. Main st ramp from 5-9 off limits still applies from midnight every monday before a tourney and sign up is over at 4.55...come out and get to meet new faces and enjoy a break in the middle of the week.....Special Thanks to OGF for allowing us a forum to bring people together for a great cause ...........Fishing Thanks Tom /John


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

Big WTG to scott and jerry with a 9.88 bag last night and a 3.32 kicker good job guys. was tough at nimi but everyone caught fish. we look forward to seeing everyone at North next wednesday from 5-9. sign up cut off is 4.55 pm come out and join us in some great fellowship and fun fishing .. Thanks again Tom /John


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

bassinkrazy said:


> Big WTG to scott and jerry with a 9.88 bag last night and a 3.32 kicker good job guys. was tough at nimi but everyone caught fish. we look forward to seeing everyone at North next wednesday from 5-9. sign up cut off is 4.55 pm come out and join us in some great fellowship and fun fishing .. Thanks again Tom /John


see everyone tonight at north 6/8/16 tight lines and stay blessed


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

congrats to jeff and michael brown on there 1st place win at north tonight wtg guys great job jeff and mike had 9plus pounds with a 2 .3/4 pound BB they also took 1st place at milton last weekend with 10.66 pounds these brown boyz are on a roll .Thank you to all who come out to support us and hope to see you all next wednesday at nimi on s. main st. from 5-9 cya there Thank you all


----------

